# First Lap Disappoinment



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

OK, I received my First Lap cars today and I have to admit to being disappointed. The Charger, Camaro, Bronco, and 55 Chevy are all very good. The Daytona as reported has the nose too high, and the McLaren is an abomination! The lower edge of the nose of the McLaren is between the center of the axle and the top of the front wheel.
I know, I saw the pictures prior to purchasing. But I could not believe the car would be released with that stance. And I didn't expect it to look even worse in production.

Tom, please recall these things! The proud tradition of McLaren Racing deserves better.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I looked at some of the Auctions and from what I couls see; The Bronco looks great. The Chevy looks good except for the rear wheel wells (I haven't decided if I can accept that yet or not). The Camaro and Charger look ok, but should be a little lower especially in the front. The Daytona looks terrible. And as stated above the McLaren is an abomination! I am so glad I didn't pre-order any of these. 

The Tuffones type look pretty good.

I am going to try and make the 40 mile drive to the hobby shop and take a look at these today (if they have them). That's what I did with the Mopars be fore I decided to only get the Daytonas.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm lovin them, sorry guys, and I want to rip a few of them up and race em around and my wife say NO.....let them in the package, furthermore, she didn't let me throw the bronco, mclaren, and #11 car on feabay (I didn't want them to start).

the chassis, tires and bodies all look great.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Hopefully they will do some corrections in future production runs...


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just picked mine up from the UPS depot. The Daytona body looks like its mold has been warped, with an upwards bend on the hood. And the McClaren is too high....the body mounts were notched about 1/8" too low under the body. If you look up under the space, you can see there's some over-gluing of the motor behind the driver that needs to be trimmed off before lowering the body on the chassis.

The 55 Chevy looks good with the meatball numbers, reminds me of the 1st series AC Corbras. I hope any future 55's will have them, too.
They are all very nice bodies, it's just that the execution was lacking on the two. perhaps a measurement got bungled at the plant?

Some good news, it appears that the independent fronts are back....kudos on that.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Auto World has a 30 day money back guarantee. Send them back. That will get some attention. We consumers have the money they want. Make them earn it.

I don't like the McLaren at all. From the pictures it looks Like something from Monster Jam. The others don't look bad. I haven't ordered any yet except for the Chrome 55 Chevys. Randy.


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

Definately send the unopended set back for a refund if you are not happy. By far the majority of the feedback we are getting is VERY POSITIVE! 

We are adjusting the internal clip on the Daytona and Can-Am Racer so they sit as low as possible on the chassis. On future releases I don't think this will be an issue.

Thanks for the feedback!

Tom


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Thanks for the response, Tom. I'm gonna keep mine, but I'll be waiting for the next release of the two body styles. The McClaren is a very cool body, and a 'corrected-stance' McClaren will bring raves from the slotters and collectors.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

dlw said:


> Thanks for the response, Tom. I'm gonna keep mine, but I'll be waiting for the next release of the two body styles. The McClaren is a very cool body, and a 'corrected-stance' McClaren will bring raves from the slotters and collectors.


The McLaren is one I'm looking forward too, race cars being very much my thing, but I held back asking American friends to get me the FL set when I saw the McL looked a bit 4WD.
I think TL has probably been hit on all sides about the issue of some bodies being high, but it is very cool that he listens. I await the next McLaren with interest and the Nascars of course.
2007 should be a good slotting year....


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Well there you go....that is customer service....

ironic...the fwd mclaren will probably be more collectable..


----------



## Rickc (Jul 9, 2002)

What's the problem? Wasn't it the McLaren that won the Baja event several years ago? Easily beat out the jeeps and rovers.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just observations on my part, I wanted a better McLaren but I'm NOT sending it back. I applaud the effort and thanks for listening to the feedback.
Additional comments:
The bodies are not true reproductions of the AFX bodies. Not a bad thing, the Camaro and Charger are both stronger at the window posts and sport a heavier glass shell. But on the flip side, they are heavier overall than their AFX counterparts.
The cars have all been fast out of the package, but none of mine had independent front ends. Were some released with independent fronts?

Bottom line... can't wait to get the new Thunderjet 500s and the next release of X-tractions.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

